# Rezepte unvollständig, Bankfach zuviel...



## Grythor (1. April 2006)

Hallo Blasc-Team,

ich hab da 2 kleine Probleme:

1. In den Anzeigeoptionen hab ich nur "Gold anzeigen" angehakt, trotzdem wurde mein Bankfach mit hochgeladen
2. Es fehlen viele meiner Rezepte, so ziemlich alles "highlevel" zeugs. Z.B. beim Schneidern die Mondstoffrobe oder der Kreuzfahrer beim Verzaubern. Die Sachen die Fehlen stehen aber alle in der BLASCProfiler.lua drin.

Ein manuelles Update hat leider auch nicht geholfen.


Hilfe! =)


----------



## franclin (2. April 2006)

Hallo alle,

ist bei mir auch so. Die Rezepte werden unvollständig angezeigt. Vorallem fehlen die highlevel Rezepte.

Gruß Fran


----------



## B3N (2. April 2006)

Hallo ihr 2,

das hängt mit den aktuellen Anzeigeprobleme zusammen, wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung. Wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld.


----------



## Felizitas (3. April 2006)

Oki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann warte ich einfach nochmal ab, hab nämlich das gleiche Problem.

LG Feli


----------



## Grythor (5. April 2006)

Von meinen 2 Problemen hat sich eines mit der neuen Version 0.10.2 erledigt.
Mein Bankfach wird nun nicht mehr mit angezeigt.

Allerdings fehlen immer noch die "Highlevel"-Rezepte/Formeln/Muster (z.B.: Mondstoffrobe, Arkanitrute, ...)


----------



## Crowley (5. April 2006)

Grythor schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings fehlen immer noch die "Highlevel"-Rezepte/Formeln/Muster (z.B.: Mondstoffrobe, Arkanitrute, ...)
> [post="110836"][/post]​


Ich hab da grad noch was korrigiert, und das sollte jetzt auch funktionieren. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Grythor (5. April 2006)

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Jetzt werden auch die Rezepte richtig angezeigt.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-----------------------------------------------------------------


[Edit]
Leider etwas zu früh gefreut. Meine Schneiderei-Muster scheinen vollständig zu sein, aber bei meinen Verzauberungsformeln fehlen zumindest mal die Formeln:
                    Umhang - großer Feuerwiderstand
                    Umhang - großer Naturwiderstand

Ob noch weitere fehlen kann ich nicht sagen, die beiden sind mir halt aufgefallen, weil ich bei den Verzauberungszutaten keine Nexuskristalle gesehen habe.


Aber es wird ja langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franclin (5. April 2006)

halo ihr.
bei mir sind sie leider auch nicht vollständig, etwas mehr als vorher..., aber nicht ganz.

ganz liebe Grüße

Fran


----------



## Erigond (6. April 2006)

Grüße!

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Liste meiner Reszepte nur unvollständig dargestellt wird. Mir fehlen u.a. die meisten Stammeslederrezepte so wie ein paar normale.

Lieben Gruß,

Erigond


----------



## B3N (6. April 2006)

Erigond schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße!
> 
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Liste meiner Reszepte nur unvollständig dargestellt wird. Mir fehlen u.a. die meisten Stammeslederrezepte so wie ein paar normale.
> 
> ...




Hallo Erigond,

das Thema ist bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung. Ich hab dein Thema mit diesem hier verbunden da es die selbe Problematik behandelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morthiras (8. April 2006)

Wurde schon eine Lösung gefunden? Bei mir sind die Rezepte immer noch unvollständig...


----------



## Crowley (8. April 2006)

Anscheindend gab es da ein Problem mit Umlauten in den Rezepten. Jetzt sollte alles funktionieren.


----------



## Grythor (8. April 2006)

###############################
Muss euch leider wieder enttäuschen.

Bei meinen Verzauberungen fehlen immer noch mindestens die Formeln aus Silithus:

»Umhang - Großer Feuerwiderstand« 
»Umhang - Großer Naturwiderstand«
###############################



[Edit]
Ich nehm alles zurück. Die Verzauberungen scheinen jetzt vollständig zu sein.
War ich gestern wohl etwas zu ungeduldig...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke ans Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LytHmoG (9. April 2006)

hi

bei mir funktionieren nach wie vor die rezepte meines »main chars« nicht
habe mal die blascprofiler.lua angehängt

LytHmoG


----------



## Crowley (10. April 2006)

Hmm, Lythmog, bei den meisten deiner Chars scheinen die Rezepte richtig ausgelesen zu werden. Nur bei Asqualite fehlen die Daten, obwohl die Einstellungen stimmen. Versuch bitte nochmal im Spiel die entsprechenden Handwerksfenster zu öffnen, und sag bescheid, ob das hilft.


----------



## Zulaka (10. April 2006)

Nur ne kurze Frage:
Werden beim Schurken eigentlich die Giftrezepte übertragen? Bei meinem zeigt er nichts unter Rezepten an.

Oder zählt das nicht zu Berufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LytHmoG (11. April 2006)

das ändert auch nichts


----------



## pec.Johannes (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir fehlen auch Verzauberungsrezepte, die in der BLASCProfiler.lua eingetragen sind. Ich hab jetzt nicht alle kontrolliert, aber mindestens "Umhang - Großer Feuerwiderstand" fehlt.

Im Moment sieht der Abschnitt in der BLASCProfiler.lua so aus:

```
["Verzauberkunst"] = {
	["Zweihandwaffe - Erheblicher Willen"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Schwacher Schutz"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Geringer Schutz"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Geringer Schattenwiderstand"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Geringer Einschlag"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Großer Einschlag"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Überragende Verteidigung"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Große Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Zauberkraft"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Schwacher Widerstand"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Großer Widerstand"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Mächtige Willenskraft"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Angeln"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Verteidigung"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Wintermacht"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Unheilige Waffe"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Geringe Intelligenz"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Schwache Hast"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Geringer Feuerwiderstand"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Eisiger Hauch"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Überragender Einschlag"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Geringer Willen"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Schwaches Schlagen"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Dämonentöten"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Feuerwiderstand"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Kürschnerei"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Hochentwickelte Kräuterkunde"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Einschlag"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Bergbau"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Großes Schlagen"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Schwache Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Große Stärke"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Mächtige Intelligenz"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffe - Schwacher Einschlag"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Stärke"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Hochentwickelter Bergbau"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Überragendes Schlagen"] = 1,
	["Handschuhe - Schattenmacht"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Schlagen"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Widerstand"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Schwacher Wildtiertöter"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Geringes Schlagen"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Feurige Waffe"] = 1,
	["Zweihandwaffen - Beweglichkeit"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Großer Feuerwiderstand"] = 1,
	["Waffe - Stärke"] = 1,
	["Umhang - Große Verteidigung"] = 1,
},
```
Wobei man sieht, dass nur Umhang- und Waffen-Verzauberungen drin sind (ich vermute wegen dem "SortEnchant"-AddOn. Aber es scheint ja so, dass einmal eingetragene Rezepte nicht mehr gelöscht werden - insofern sollte das nicht stören; und die fehlenden müssten ja trotzdem da sein.

Kann man da irgendwas machen?

Liebe Grüße
Johannes


----------



## LytHmoG (12. April 2006)

hallo

weiß denn keiner warum das net funktioniert bei mir?
ich häng noch mal meine blascprofiler.lua an ... vielleicht hat sich ja was geändert

LytHmoG

EDIT: beim klicken auf "antwort hinzufügen" landete ich beim ersten versuch wieder am anfang Oo


----------



## Crowley (12. April 2006)

Sorry, hatte noch keine Zeit, das genauer zu untersuchen. Ich schau mir das heute abend nochmal an.


----------



## Roran (12. April 2006)

Zulaka schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ne kurze Frage:
> Werden beim Schurken eigentlich die Giftrezepte übertragen? Bei meinem zeigt er nichts unter Rezepten an.
> 
> Oder zählt das nicht zu Berufen?
> ...


Richtig erfasst,
das ist ein Talent, kein beruf,
wenns ein Beruf wäre, müßten alle Klassen das lernen können,
können aber nur Schurken lernen, also Talent.

Deine Gifte findest du unter Talente.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LytHmoG (14. April 2006)

hi

wenn du dir das mal angeschaut hast könntest du das ja plz auch hier posten crowley. thx schonmal

LytHmoG


----------



## Zulaka (14. April 2006)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig erfasst,
> das ist ein Talent, kein beruf,
> wenns ein Beruf wäre, müßten alle Klassen das lernen können,
> können aber nur Schurken lernen, also Talent.
> ...



Ich mein ja nur weil unter dem Herold auf der rechten Seite findest du "Giftherstellung" als Beruf. Darum meine Frage, warum das bei den Chars nicht in der Berufe-Spalte auftaucht.

http://www.blasc.de/?prof=40

Wenn es kein Feature ist, okay. Aber ich dachte das sei vielleicht ein Bug.


----------



## Crowley (18. April 2006)

Zulaka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es kein Feature ist, okay. Aber ich dachte das sei vielleicht ein Bug.
> [post="111227"][/post]​



In der Tat. eigentlich sollten Gift-Rezepte auch auftauchen. Ich bleib an der Sache dran. Leider ist meine Freizeit momentan recht knapp bemessen, so dass ich keine Versprechungen machen kann, wann dieses Problem gelöst sein wird, aber ich bleib auf jeden Fall dran.


----------



## Roran (19. April 2006)

Mal eine Frage.

Könnt Ihr bei den Alchis nicht noch einen Bereich einbauen, der sich  " Transmutieren " nennt ?
Wäre der Übersicht sehr dienlich, und die Felder  so erweitern, das man zb. das lesen kann ?


```
Transmutieren

Essenz des Wassers zu Essenz der Luft
Benötigt:
              Essenz des Wassers
```

Denn ich finde so wie es im Moment ist, ist es verwirrend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soradon (5. Mai 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (7. Mai 2006)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage.
> 
> Könnt Ihr bei den Alchis nicht noch einen Bereich einbauen, der sich  " Transmutieren " nennt ?
> Wäre der Übersicht sehr dienlich, und die Felder  so erweitern, das man zb. das lesen kann ?
> ...




Sry, Schubs


----------



## Zwixx (25. Mai 2006)

Es wäre sowieso generell eine Sache die der Übersichtlichkeit helfen würde wenn die gleichen Gruppierungen wie im Talentfenster vorhanden wären (vielleicht optional einstellbar).

Natürlich auch mal eine vernünftige Sortierung der Verzaubererrezepte, das hat ja Blizz bisher nicht hinbekommen da was nettes zu machen, wie dies z.B. Sortenchant bietet


----------

